

Match.com’s HTTP-only login page puts millions of passwords at risk - dhsb
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/04/match-coms-http-only-login-page-puts-millions-of-passwords-at-risk/

======
teh_klev
Seems fixed on the UK site:

[http://imgur.com/SXWzBqZ](http://imgur.com/SXWzBqZ)

